# Airlift V2 bad manifold?



## mk6gtikid (Apr 25, 2012)

Car worked yesterday and this morning. Got to work this morning and air'd out. Came back out from work 9HRS later and started the car. The pressures were all messed up when i air'd up. Said the fronts were at 9psi and rears were at 14, yet when i got out to look both were all the way up. Then as the compressors started to fill the tank it wouldnt get over 120psi. Ran for over 10min at 120psi.

Ive done the sensor cal and system cal and still nothing. Cant get it to go over 120psi. After both cal the bag pressures are reading right but the tank still wont fill all the way. 

Ive been seeing a lot of V2 problems lately and i dont think its looking to good for them. :thumbdown:


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

Been reading on these threads with dudes with lots of problems with the V2.


----------



## mk6gtikid (Apr 25, 2012)

same, once i sort out the problem i most likely will be going elevel


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea, sounds like bad pressure sensors in the manifold. Best thing to do is call airlift directly and speak with their customer service. Had a similar situation with a customer car and they swapped the manifold no problem. GL


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If you read the other 30 threads about the sesame thing you'd know to contact airlift directly:beer::banghead:


----------



## mk6gtikid (Apr 25, 2012)

bryangb said:


> If you read the other 30 threads about the sesame thing you'd know to contact airlift directly:beer::banghead:


if you read the other "30" threads you would see im having a different problem...

and if you used the search button you would know there are not 30 threads about this... but thanks for you .02 that dont help:thumbdown:


----------



## Bierce IV (Apr 5, 2010)

Its a bad file in the software. Call airlift like they said and email them a picture of the # on the manifold. The new one will fix that. UNLESS you have a sensor calibration, that will also fix that issue.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

mk6gtikid said:


> if you read the other "30" threads you would see im having a different problem...
> 
> and if you used the search button you would know there are not 30 threads about this... but thanks for you .02 that dont help:thumbdown:


And the solution is that you need to contact Airlift directly. :beer::beer:


----------



## mk6gtikid (Apr 25, 2012)

Airlift sent me a new manifold with the updated software and a new controller. After installing both everything is working flawlessly. Thanks airlift for great customer service. :thumbup: :beer:


----------

